# Spots on pleco belly?



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

Can anyone take a look at the pics in the gallery of my pleco's belly? There seem to be white spots there that I haven't noticed before.....Thank you!


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

Dunno, but here are the pics


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks like he's scraping his belly on the substrate or something.


----------



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh no! There is a kinda rough rock in there that he hides in sometimes. Goodness!


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I would say that's the culprit. I would remove the rock and do plenty of water changes so it will heal.


----------



## stormryder73 (Dec 12, 2014)

Thank you!


----------

